# 100+ year old white oak logs from a smoke house safe to smoke with?



## ekoms (May 20, 2016)

On my property I had a an old smoke house. The main structure was built using hand hewn logs. When I tore the smoke house down I kept the white oak logs and the floor joist that were white oak. 

These white oak logs are not rotted at all and even still have the bark left on them. Would these be ok to smoke with?

I am no stranger to burning wood in a fireplace, but using wood to smoke food with is new to me.

I have burnt some of this white oak wile camping and it still has a great smell to it when split and being burnt.

My smoker is an RF that I just built using a 26 gallon propane tank for the cooking chamber and a 12 gallon tank for the firebox.

 So would it be a good idea to use this would for smoking or not?

Thanks


----------



## ekoms (May 20, 2016)

Log Barn.jpg



__ ekoms
__ May 20, 2016






Here is a picture of the smoke house as I was taking it apart.


----------



## daniels (May 20, 2016)

I don't know.  It might not be seasoned yet.  You may want to wait another 100+ years.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Seriously, I'd try it.  Since it has been exposed to the air the moisture content should be stabilized and safe.  Let us know how it goes.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 20, 2016)

I think it would be excellent to use the smokehouse wood in your smoker.

I don't see any downside to it at all. As long as your sure it's oak.

What a great way to re-purpose the old smokehouse.

Al


----------



## ekoms (May 20, 2016)

Yep I'm 100% sure what wood I kept is white oak. That was my dads wood of choice for the fireplace. So of course as he sawed the tree I would load the truck then once we got home I was the one that unload the truck, so naturally I was also the one that busted the wood and stacked it. So I've handled untold amounts of white oak.

The messed up part is as soon  as I moved out of my parents house they quit using the fireplace.

Anyways thank you both for your replies.


----------

